

Joining the Dark Side: Why I left engineering to become a VC - Peteris
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/27/joining-the-dark-side-why-i-left-engineering-to-become-a-vc/

======
happypeter
Being with money does make it easier to be evil, but for someone smart and
determined enough, it can, maybe, bring more goodness to the world.

Let's "make it or die trying".

